# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  internet μέσω ήχου

## PTL

Καλησπέρα σας, ξαναγράφω εδώ μιας και το θέμα μου διαγραφθηκε χωρίς να μάθουμε και τον λόγο.. γι' αυτό  θα προχωρίσω απ' ευθείας στο ερώτημα. Θα ήθελα να μου πείτε, άν γνωρίζει κάποιος, πώς μπορώ να ενώσω τον υπολογιστή μου με ένα κινητό τηλέφωνο (μέσω καρφί ήχου) το οποίο θα ''μιλάει'' με ένα άλλο τηλέφωνο (φωνητική κλίση), και το δεύτερο τηλέφωνο θα βρίσκεται στο σπίτι μου συνδεδεμένο με το ρούτερ μου) για να μου επιτρέπει την πρόσβαση στο internet. Σας ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------


## nestoras

> Καλησπέρα σας, ξαναγράφω εδώ μιας και το θέμα μου διαγραφθηκε χωρίς να μάθουμε και τον λόγο.. γι' αυτό  θα προχωρίσω απ' ευθείας στο ερώτημα. Θα ήθελα να μου πείτε, άν γνωρίζει κάποιος, πώς μπορώ να ενώσω τον υπολογιστή μου με ένα κινητό τηλέφωνο (μέσω καρφί ήχου) το οποίο θα ''μιλάει'' με ένα άλλο τηλέφωνο (φωνητική κλίση), και το δεύτερο τηλέφωνο θα βρίσκεται στο σπίτι μου συνδεδεμένο με το ρούτερ μου) για να μου επιτρέπει την πρόσβαση στο internet. Σας ευχαριστώ



Μπορείς να κάνεις ένα πρόχειρο σχέδιο σχεδιάζοντας αυτά που μας είπες για να καταλάβουμε καλύτερα τι θέλεις να κάνεις;
Εμένα μου φαίνεται λίγο δυσνόητος ο συλλογισμός σου.

----------


## elektronio

Και γιατί δεν παίρνεις broadband σύνδεση internet;

----------


## Kernel Panic

Επειδή αυτό που ζητάς,  έτσι όπως το ζητάς,  δεν παίζει να γίνει, για πες τι Ακριβώς θέλεις να πετύχεις μπας και βρούμε κανένα άλλο δρόμο.

----------


## lepouras

το θέμα σου διαγράφηκε κατά λάθος κατά την επεξεργασία του πρώτου μηνύματος που είχε τα κινέζικα αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να το ξανά επανακτήσω. σου ζητώ συγνώμη για αυτό. δεν θυμόμουνα και το nickname που έχεις για να σου ζητήσω συγνώμη και να σου πω να το ξανά φτιάξεις.

----------


## Kernel Panic

Αν κατάλαβα καλά, θέλει Internet μέσω ήχου!.
Απο το laptop στο smartphone απο εκεί σε άλλο smartphone που είναι συνδεδεμένο με WiFi!
Καμία όμως απο τις  συσκευές  δεν υποστηρίζει data μέσω ήχου, αλλά και να υποστήριζε θα είναι τύπου ποιο αργό πεθαίνεις

----------


## Fire Doger

Για να γίνει αυτό που θες πρέπει ο δέκτης:
α) Να διαθέτει μια εφαρμογή η οποία θα βρίσκεται ανάμεσα σε όλες τις εφαρμογές και το system
β) Να έχεις μια συγκεκριμένη εφαρμογή που θα λειτουργεί μόνο για αυτήν λόγο του ότι δεν θα χρησιμοποιεί το system αλλά την κλήση.

α-> Η εφαρμογή θα πρέπει:
1 Να συλλέγει όλα τα δεδομένα από όλες τις εφαρμογές
2 Να τα κωδικοποιεί σε συχνότητα
3 Να τα στέλνει στην κλήση
4 Ταυτόχρονα να καταγράφει την κλήση
5 Να αποκωδικοποιεί τα σήματα
5 Να τα στέλνει πίσω στις εφαρμογές που τα ζήτησαν.
6 Κάθε σωστή εφαρμογή ελέγχει την κατάσταση του δικτύου, και ενώ υπάρχουν δεδομένα δεν θα λειτουργούν, οπότε πρέπει να πειράξεις το system και για αυτό

β-> Εδώ είναι πολύ ευκολότερο καθώς έχεις μόνο τα 2-3-4-5 (και να φτιάξεις τον δικό σου browser ή για ότι θέλεις τα δεδομένα)

Ο δέκτης είναι επίσης σχετικά απλός καθώς το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι μια εφαρμογή η οποία:
1 Να δέχεται τον ήχο
2 Να τον αποκωδικοποιεί
3 Να κάνει τα ανάλογα request στο internet
4 Να συλλέγει τα response
5 Να τα κωδικοποιεί
6 Να τα προωθεί πίσω στον δέκτη.

Πρακτικά φτιάχνεις modem σε software.
Έτσι "μπορείς", αλλά αν μπορούσες δεν θα ρωτούσες εδώ. :Rolleyes: 

Επίσης άμα έψαχνες στο google θα έβρισκες πως στον υπολογιστή μπορείς να "δώσεις" internet μέσω usb (και όχι με ήχο ή υπέρυθρες **με bluetooth υπάρχει νομίζω) και το λένε *usb tethering*
Επίσης άμα δεν έχεις στο κινητό σήμα για internet δεν έχεις σήμα ούτε για κλήση...

----------


## PTL

Γιάννη δεν τρέχει τίποτα, απλά πάτησα για να ξανασυνδεθώ και το post  ανέβηκε μόνο του, άλλοστε εσύ και τα υπολοιπα μέλη του forum με έχετε  βοηθήσει πολύ σε ό,τι θέματα ανεβάζω.
Το παραπάνω ήταν απλά μια σκέψη  για ένα μέρος στο οποίο παρέμεινα για λίγες μέρες (Δίβούνια 35.826146,  26.460851 για να το δείτε στον χάρτη) που δεν είχε καλό σήμα 3G αλλά  είχε μόνο 2G πρός 3G και αυτό με διακοπές). Για αυτήν την περίπτωση  μάλλον καλή επιλογή θα ήταν το usb tethering στο laptop βρίσκοντας ένα  σημείο που θα είχε σταθερό 3G σήμα.
Απλά το ''μέσω ήχου'' ήταν απλά μία σκέψη για το ότι η ποιότητα του δικτύου δεν ήταν και τόσο καλή.

----------


## Fire Doger

> Απλά το ''μέσω ήχου'' ήταν απλά μία σκέψη για το ότι η ποιότητα του δικτύου δεν ήταν και τόσο καλή.



Υπάρχουν και κεραίες με ενισχυτές για το σήμα και αν τα δεδομένα είναι πολλά πας σε δορυφορικό.
Φαντάζομαι γνωρίζεις πως τα windows τρώνε Giga μες το νερό....

----------


## nick1974

μηπως απλα θες να κονεξαριστεις με tethering?

----------


## Kernel Panic

όπως τα είπε ο Fire Doger Στέφανος, αν σου συμβαίνει συχνά να βρίσκεσαι σε μέρη που δεν έχει σήμα, μήπως να δεις την λύση του δορυφόρου.
Ανάλογα τι κάνεις βέβαια, το κόστος δεν είναι και απαγορευτικό ενώ ο εξοπλισμός έχει μαζευτεί αρκετά.

----------

